# Antique Candler



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

This is my favorite candler to use at Fossil Ledges. It belonged to my Grandmother and is from the 1920s or 1930s. She used to hatch a lot of chickens, turkeys and geese but geese were her favorites. For years it sat in pieces in a shoebox and originally had a kerosene light. It is lined with copper, I think for reflectivity and also to divert the heat from the kerosene. I converted it to a LED bulb and it works great.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang, that thing is big. It's hard to tell just how it works or worked using kerosene.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Dang, that thing is big. It's hard to tell just how it works or worked using kerosene.


The wick and burner was at the bottom, then it was just a copper lined metal tube up to the top where you put the egg in the circle. It's about the same height as two oil lamps I have with the tall chimneys.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just noticed the pegboard, it looks like a hardware store. I thought I was bad.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

You are bad! My life is like a hardware store. The incubator is currently in my one back bedroom which has all of my luthiery supplies for repairing violins, cellos and stringed instruments, as well as my black powder stuff for when I restore flintlock and percussion firearms.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Question: When did you last have the time to do either one of those things?

The trucker that brought my fourth generator saw my garage. He looked around and made a comment that I was really well set up. After he left the thought ran through my head, I don't think I like that. Normally I keep the doors closed when someone is coming around I don't know but the door had to be open to put the generator in.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I worked on a cello for the Cleveland Youth Orchestra today. It's just a different Zen mindset and discipline to put my brain.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Hey Robin, be proud you are a self sustaining, self sufficient personality! I am happy to have the skill sets that I do. I have always enjoyed being self sufficient.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know what you mean about those zen moments. Somehow I've let them slip away from me. 

It's just the way my brain works. I've always been curious about how things work and would take them apart to understand them. The best part was putting them back together and I find they worked.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I know what you mean about those zen moments. Somehow I've let them slip away from me.
> 
> It's just the way my brain works. I've always been curious about how things work and would take them apart to understand them. The best part was putting them back together and I find they worked.


I thought that with retiring my mind would be more peaceful. My brain is cluttered all the time!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wonder why. Hmm, I don't have one of these. Let's add some. A pond will fit here and there and everywhere. 

I try not to expand much beyond where I am now. I got out of raising Silkies because it become overwhelming. No sense in complicating my life more. I've got enough to do just with the day to day stuff.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I wonder why. Hmm, I don't have one of these. Let's add some. A pond will fit here and there and everywhere.
> 
> I try not to expand much beyond where I am now. I got out of raising Silkies because it become overwhelming. No sense in complicating my life more. I've got enough to do just with the day to day stuff.


That is a wonderful philosophy to have! When I was doing graduate work in Mongolia, I had a monk friend named Tenzin. He would always say that Westerners have problems because of their mental attachments to stuff.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> I worked on a cello for the Cleveland Youth Orchestra today. It's just a different Zen mindset and discipline to put my brain.


Another amazing talent we have uncovered!  Just has to say, that is really super cool.  What an interesting 
?hobby? To have! Was that something you learned growing up, did you play, and did you ever do this as a 'job job'? I'm nosy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> That is a wonderful philosophy to have! When I was doing graduate work in Mongolia, I had a monk friend named Tenzin. He would always say that Westerners have problems because of their mental attachments to stuff.


Well, yeah but I think that might be a little narrow. I'm sure there are other cultures who also have some trinket or broken thing in a closet somewhere they can't turn loose of for whatever their reasons.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Well, yeah but I think that might be a little narrow. I'm sure there are other cultures who also have some trinket or broken thing in a closet somewhere they can't turn loose of for whatever their reasons.


But that's what they choose and it is extreme, the monks make an active choice to not have possessions.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's monks, they choose a life very different from those that lead outside lives.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Another amazing talent we have uncovered!  Just has to say, that is really super cool.  What an interesting
> ?hobby? To have! Was that something you learned growing up, did you play, and did you ever do this as a 'job job'? I'm nosy.


I play a little, (poorly). When I had a graduate assistantship in the 1980s at the Wallace Collection in London, I was trained to repair stringed instruments and to restore flintlock and percussion firearms for the museum.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really love that we have such a diverse group of people here.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I really love that we have such a diverse group of people here.


Yes, people from different parts of the world, with all kinds of experiences, doing all sorts of interesting things.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And teachable or learnable things.


----------

